# Vegan vs Paleo primal low carb diet for cyclists weight loss?



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

Some people out there say that steak helps keep you lean. They usually weigh 300lbs and don't know much about watts per kg. Then you have guys like Lance and Cadel that use vegan diets during the year to 'drop weight' for the mountains.

I did youtube vid to clarify what various authors look like after years following their dietary recommendations.

Nothing has changed. Carbs FTW peeps.

Primal Paleo low carb diet vs high carb vegan diet for weight loss? - YouTube


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow ...that's incredible timely for me. I had been as close to 100% paleo as one can get for most of the year ...until I went of on a high adventure Boy Scout trip for a weak where it simply was not practical to maintain the paleo diet. I was getting into the primal lifestyle however. Anyway, I was thinking I would like to experiment with something else now that the *instant* food experiment with the Boy Scouts is over.

BTW --not sure if there is a correlation but it seems that eating grains for the first time in months gave me a slight headache for a few days.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Was the first post a question?


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

Many find fruit works better than grains. Or tubers like steamed potatoes/yams etc work better than grains.

Often people find its just the stuff they add to the grains that is the issue ie oil, excess salt, beer, animal products etc.

Personally Im a fan of fruit vs grains for carbohydrate sourcing. I can eat 70 large bananas in a day.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

How can I lose weight by eating 10,000 calories worth of bananas a day?


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

beanbag said:


> How can I lose weight by eating 10,000 calories worth of bananas a day?


Vegan diet, it's totally magical. Obv.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

beanbag said:


> How can I lose weight by eating 10,000 calories worth of bananas a day?


From all the vomiting you would be doing by eating 20-26 pounds of bananas in a day (about what 70 would weigh)....


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

beanbag said:


> How can I lose weight by eating 10,000 calories worth of bananas a day?


Yeah, 10,000 high glycemic sugar calories no less...


----------

